# Some different solving - R and U turns only!



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

So, I know that Avgalen had a thread similar, but his didn't allow R and U turns in both directions, and I've played around with this idea for a while but this morning I spent a few hours doing solves like this and I've really really been enjoying myself.

So I was thinking maybe we could get into it, maybe have little comps and such? My avg seems to be just over 11 seconds (granted, I'm not all that fast at proper speedcubing, I avg 22.1 seconds). I did this with hand scrambles though.

I actually had a REALLY lucky scramble this morning, and solved it in 3.13 (which is slow considering how easy that scramble is). The cube ended up looking like this: U R U R2 UR. I obviously did more scrambling than that, but this is how it looked when it was done. And when I solved it, I had a full LL skip. Hahaha.

Anyway, what do you guys think? Here are some scrambles:

R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R2 U2
U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R2
R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

What do you think?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 26, 2009)

got 59.54 at the first one


----------



## Escher (May 26, 2009)

I've been practicing this for aaages 

http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scrambler...scramble=2gen&num=5&len=25&subbutton=Scramble!

I average about 5-6s.


----------



## hcbartek (May 26, 2009)

14,86 on first one
25,94 on second
23,94 third


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> I've been practicing this for aaages
> 
> http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scrambler...scramble=2gen&num=5&len=25&subbutton=Scramble!
> 
> I average about 5-6s.



Aah! That's fantastic!!! NIce scrambler!

Here are some scrambles, post your times:

1. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
2. U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U
3. R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R
4. U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U
5. R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 

Escher, did you learn/make new OLLs for some of the cases to achieve such speeds? Also, did this improve your F2L at all? I have a theory that lots of this could improve your FTL, but it's still a theory 

Edit: Here are my times:

12.55
10.41
(16.22)
8.31
(8.30)

10.42 avg


----------



## hcbartek (May 26, 2009)

```
1.	11,72	U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
2.	14,14	U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U
3.	11,84	R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R
4.	13,08	U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U
5.	12,53	R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2
```


----------



## Jacco (May 26, 2009)

8.80 1. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
7.94 2. U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U
(13.61) 3. R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R
9.43 4. U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U
(6.27) 5. R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 

8.69 average.
Hehe, that's funny, but I've never practised it.


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 26, 2009)

pll algos needed? my oll and pll aren't 2 gen... =.= haven't try yet...no cubes with me now...


----------



## masterofthebass (May 26, 2009)

7.93, 7.19, 7.05, 8.62, 6.07


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R U R U R2 U2
> U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R2
> R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'



9.31, 8.40, 7.25

fun 



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> 1. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
> 2. U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U
> 3. R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R
> 4. U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U
> 5. R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2



8.00, 6.88, 9.27, 8.59, 7.06


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

10.42, (10.60), 9.84, 6.44, (6.20) = 8.90

I don't know how to solve one of the corner OLLs with RU. It kept coming up and I had to try and randomly break it down.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Solving 2 gen is hardly a new idea... Some people average 5~


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I don't know how to solve one of the corner OLLs with RU. It kept coming up and I had to try and randomly break it down.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=143196&postcount=6


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how to solve one of the corner OLLs with RU. It kept coming up and I had to try and randomly break it down.
> ...



Is this alg right?

chameleon/headlights
R U R' U R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R'

I always thought those were 2 different cases.

And I was trying to figure out what this alg was...

superman
R U' *R' U2 R R' U2 R* U' R' U' R U' R'

Isn't that just an anti-sune with the cancellations? But you already have anti-sune listed.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> Solving 2 gen is hardly a new idea... Some people average 5~


I didn't say it was new. 




Ellis said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



None of those algs work for me. (and, Headlights and chameleon ARE two different cases  )


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Solving 2 gen is hardly a new idea... Some people average 5~
> ...



"Some different solving" and "So I was thinking maybe we could get into it" both strongly imply "new", or "original".


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

Dene said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yes, for ME. These things are new for ME, but I know they aren't new for everyone else. There isn't an active thread like this, and I figured it would be cool to have one


----------



## AlanAlanine (May 26, 2009)

I like to do an F first, then scramble 2-gen. So you have to solve it with R U until the cube will be solved when you do an F' at the end.


----------



## Stefan (May 26, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> I like to do an F first, then scramble 2-gen. So you have to solve it with R U until the cube will be solved when you do an F' at the end.


Or... you could solve while holding a pen between your toes.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> AlanAlanine said:
> 
> 
> > I like to do an F first, then scramble 2-gen. So you have to solve it with R U until the cube will be solved when you do an F' at the end.
> ...


The Pochmann strikes again 

7.70 11.70 11.06 8.18 7.38


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > AlanAlanine said:
> ...



Is that with or without the pen?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


I don't know if that'd make such a big of a difference, but yes


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> I always had a cross oriented on top, and so I just used at most 2 sunes (including reverse, double, and the bruno) to finish the oll, and I always had an edge permutation, which can always be solved with r and u turns


Whoa, are you serious? I had 5 G-perms and all OLLs with zero edges oriented. Luuuuuuckyyyy!


----------



## Cride5 (May 26, 2009)

Pretty cool if you're a ZZ'er, just two RH blocks and LL. Only problem is not all my OLL/PLLs are 2-gen


----------



## mpohl100 (May 26, 2009)

normaly I do not practice this.

(11.81), 6.92, 10.39, 8.09, (5.47)

=> 8.47 secs average


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



haha, what method is that... R and U moves only?


----------



## Jai (May 26, 2009)

5.49, 6.05, (6.89), (4.13), 5.94 = 5.82
The 4 was a PLL skip. All U perms >_<
If I got any H or Z perms, it would've been slower.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



Epic .


----------



## Sa967St (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Is this alg right?
> 
> chameleon/headlights
> R U R' U R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R'
> ...



I just copied and pasted some of them :/ I should have checked them first...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 26, 2009)

tim said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



hahahaha


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

This should be fun


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> maybe I'm doing something wrong though, I scramble using the scrambler on the first page, which only does R and U turns, and I solve using only those as well, yes?



You're doing it correctly. I'm still trying to figure out what's special about your method though


----------



## Escher (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Escher, did you learn/make new OLLs for some of the cases to achieve such speeds? Also, did this improve your F2L at all? I have a theory that lots of this could improve your FTL, but it's still a theory



I haven't got a cube around, so I can't do those scrambles til later.
I just spend as long as I can on inspection so that at least a 1x2x2 block is planned and I have a basic idea where the other two pieces will end up, and i turn pretty fast. I think sub 5 is quite easily possible if I practiced a lot more and got fast at the 2gen Z and H.
It probably contributed to the improvement of my f2l, but probably no more than if i just practiced normal f2l as much... Although it has helped with playing with ZZ 
Like the other guy, I just use sunes to orient corners


----------



## TimeFreeze (May 26, 2009)

For the first three I got this:

1. 16.49
2. 18.61
3. 16.98

Avg: 17.36


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> I'll probably add on to the end of the vid some walk through solves, I'll link the vid here once my camera charges and I make the vid



*WWSD?*

Maybe you should think this through some more before you go through the trouble of making a video. If you still want to make a tutorial after, then by all means.


----------



## qqwref (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Aah! That's fantastic!!! NIce scrambler!
> 
> Here are some scrambles, post your times:
> 
> ...



Haha, if you like the scrambler, you should thank *me*, because I made it 

With those scrambles 7.47 (9.57) 9.37 8.29 (5.94) = 8.38 average. The 5.94 was OLLskip  I'm not the fastest turning cuber ever, but this is pretty OK for me.

There is also an AUWR category for this.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 26, 2009)

(8.72), 6.03, 7.50, 8.56, (5.91) = 7.36 avg

OLL skip on the last one.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Lol Ellis is beasting up this thread


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> you can use R, R', R2, U, U', and U2 only, right?



Yup...

I dunno... if you're going to make a tutorial, it should be good quality. So maybe figure out how everyone else is doing it, see what it is that you're doing differently, and then be able to explain the difference clearly. That's all I'm saying, you know?


----------



## CubingDuck (May 26, 2009)

what does 2-gen mean? and howcome all you guys get faster times solving with only R and U?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



Let's get some more scrambles. Thanks qqwref for the scrambler!

1. U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U'
2. R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R'
3. R' U' R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R
4. R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R
5. U R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

CubingDuck said:


> what does 2-gen mean? and howcome all you guys get faster times solving with only R and U?



Have you tried it? It's rather quite easy...


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

@SparkZero

When you scramble using Only <R,U> turns, then all of the edges stay oriented, no matter what. And once you orient the corners, they are all in the correct permutation, no matter what.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > SparkZer00 said:
> ...



Save yourself the humiliation...
With 2 Gen scrambles, you will ALWAYS have edges oriented and corners permuted. He was making fun of you btw, if you didn't catch that.



CubingDuck said:


> what does 2-gen mean? and howcome all you guys get faster times solving with only R and U?



The subset of the cube with only 2 adjacent layers scrambled.
The reason it's faster? You start with a 2x2x3 block, and the the solve only requires two faces, so very fingertricked.


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Save yourself the humiliation...
> ...


Epicwinx9001

I'd like to see this video


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

awww, I though you were going to make a tutorial. I can't stop getting G-perms and bad OLLs.


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > awww, I though you were going to make a tutorial. I can't stop getting G-perms and bad OLLs.
> ...



So can I take that as you've finally realized? Not if I'm cool or not, that's irrelevant.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> awww, I though you were going to make a tutorial. I can't stop getting G-perms and bad OLLs.



I don't understand. How do you get G perms on 2 Gen scrambles? :confused:


----------



## soccerking813 (May 26, 2009)

Are you being serious Dae Ja Voo? \

He was joking that whol etime.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 26, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > awww, I though you were going to make a tutorial. I can't stop getting G-perms and bad OLLs.
> ...



soccerking is right.
But maybe you don't use 2-Gen OLLs?
@SparkZero - I think he was being serious.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Stopping the timer with your wrists is a DNF.


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> yes I realized this a while ago


Can you point out where? I missed it. I'm looking at this, and you still seemed to have missed it here: 


SparkZer00 said:


> wtvr there are some noobs out there who I've encountered (not that any of you are) that seriously would make a statement like that...


Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. I tried really hard to give you hints.



SparkZer00 said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > @SparkZero - I think he was being serious.
> ...



No, Daejavoo was being serious.

Wow.... deleted all your posts in the thread? Way to run away from your mistakes.


----------



## Escher (May 26, 2009)

Avg of 12:
Average: 6.29
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 4.65
Worst Time: 7.13

So not as good as i said, but oh well, these have been my first 12 solves for about 8 hours, which is a really long time for me not to solve


----------



## SparkZer00 (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Wow.... deleted all your posts in the thread? Way to run away from your mistakes.



Nope, I just figured that it got too off topic, and I made that video because I thought that there seriously was some way that someone could have had a slower method to this, but I was wrong. The extraneous posts made the thread longer and I was quite offensive to everyone who was pointing out my mistakes, thus, the post deletion


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.... deleted all your posts in the thread? Way to run away from your mistakes.
> ...


No, you weren't being offensive to anyone. And I don't think it was off topic as long as we we're talking about 2-gen RU scrambling/solving.


----------



## SparkZer00 (May 26, 2009)

Ellis said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



I was offending all of you who were pointing out my mistake, you've been making repetitive posts about that mistake, and not one comment was made about the actual content of my video.


----------



## blah (May 27, 2009)

So were you offending or being offended?


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure no one was offended, except maybe Lord Voldemort (or you?). Oh well, I'm done with this now. If you thought it was getting off topic before, then it definitely is now. Time for some RU solves, these are fun, and I don't ever practice them. 



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> 1. U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U'
> 2. R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R'
> 3. R' U' R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R
> 4. R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R
> 5. U R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U



On mini DS cube:

(7.69), 9.45, 7.97, (9.88), 8.09


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 27, 2009)

1. 11.47
2. 19.59
3. 15.05
4. 12.96
5. 8.86
meh


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I'm pretty sure no one was offended, e*xcept maybe Lord Voldemort* (or you?). Oh well, I'm done with this now. If you thought it was getting off topic before, then it definitely is now. Time for some RU solves, these are fun, and I don't ever practice them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh? What did I say? This whole exchange was rather amusing 
anyway, on topic, from the scrambles on the first post:
7.05, 8.21, 12.5, I dropped the cube lol.


----------



## shelley (May 27, 2009)

AlanAlanine said:


> I like to do an F first, then scramble 2-gen. So you have to solve it with R U until the cube will be solved when you do an F' at the end.



I remember playing this game with some Japanese cubers at worlds.


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Huh? What did I say?



You said that the edges will always be oriented and corners always correctly permuted when you get to the last layer. And he said something along the lines of "only noobs would say that". I didn't say you _were_ offended, just maybe that you were, or at least the most likely to be offended by something he said.


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> I was offending all of you who were pointing out my mistake, you've been making repetitive posts about that mistake, and not one comment was made about the actual content of my video.





Dene said:


> Stopping the timer with your wrists is a DNF.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2009)

I did the second set of 5 scrambles
7.27 (5.81) 6.97 7.64 (9.77) = 7.30
The 5.81 and the 9.77 were PLL skips >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

6.93, 6.06, 9.13, 5.40 (EPLL skip), 6.06 (forced OLL skip)

I like being able to see almost all of F2L from inspection.


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2009)

Dene said:


> Solving 2 gen is hardly a new idea... Some people average 5~



Really? Who?
Last time a thread on this topic came up around a year ago, I think Mitchell and Erik got the best times in around 6.5 seconds. I saw on Michael's UWR list that the best is barely sub-6.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Solving 2 gen is hardly a new idea... Some people average 5~
> ...





Escher said:


> I've been practicing this for aaages
> 
> I average about 5-6s.



I think flooom is pretty good at this too. It's really not hard, I would be better if I was used to doing F2L on bottom, since doing it on left and then z'y2 isn't worth it.


----------



## SparkZer00 (May 27, 2009)

has anyone seen my video and have any tips as far as actual solving goes?


----------



## coolmission (May 27, 2009)

1. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U'
2. U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U
3. R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R
4. U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U
5. R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 

(14.40)
12.77 (messed up F2L)
9.26
11.41
(7.65) (OLL skip anyone)

= 11.15


----------



## Faz (May 27, 2009)

7.53, 4.02 (PLL skip), 10.63, 5.55, 4.78 = *5.95*
I love this!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 27, 2009)

Some more 

1. U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2
2. U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U'
3. U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U'
4. U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R U2
5. R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R 

10.80
10.43
10.38
15.63
13.69

11.64 avg

Stupid last two solves...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2009)

6.78, 7.36, 6.69, (5.33), (8.33) = 6.94 avg
Did blockbuilding on some of them.



vault32 said:


> I think flooom is pretty good at this too.


Not as good as Jai. <_<



SparkZer00 said:


> has anyone seen my video and have any tips as far as actual solving goes?


Seeing as how you deleted your posts, it's kinda hard to see your video. :x


----------



## JLarsen (May 27, 2009)

Wow. I'm super amazed that a little something like "Petrus Step 4" hasn't come up yet.

On the scrambles in the link on the first page:

7.08
7.88
Ugh scramble 3 has an EJ pair already in it for a step 4a skip. Blarg I can't use it =\
10.30
10.59

apparently my ll is not that fast lol


----------



## Nukoca (May 27, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Wow. I'm super amazed that a little something like "Petrus Step 4" hasn't come up yet.



Seconded.


----------



## ChaosWZ (May 30, 2009)

first try on the first one - 9.09 seconds easy f2l oll skip and a 3 edge cycle pll


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 30, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I'm super amazed that a little something like "Petrus Step 4" hasn't come up yet.
> ...



Corner permutation isn't part of Petrus until LL...


----------



## gpt_kibutz (May 30, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Some more
> 
> 1. U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2
> 2. U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U'
> ...



Average: 18.55

1.	16.29	
2.	19.33	
3.	(12.65)	
4.	20.03	
5.	(23.84)	

Not that bad, very interesting! but I have a doubt, can we make cube rotations (y or y')? Can I make U' ? Or only U3?


----------



## IamWEB (May 30, 2009)

1. U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2
2. U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U'
3. U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U'
4. U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R U2
5. R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R

9.21
10.28
9.81
8.38
10.09


----------



## jcuber (May 30, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Wow. I'm super amazed that a little something like "Petrus Step 4" hasn't come up yet.
> 
> On the scrambles in the link on the first page:
> 
> ...



You are cool.


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2009)

8.56
1. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' 8.47
2. U' R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U 8.74
3. R U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R 8.95
4. U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U 8.48
5. R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 8.10

really consistent


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2009)

8.39
1. U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 9.12
2. U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U' 10.67
3. U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U' 8.66
4. U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U R U2 4.87 (PLL skip, anti-sune )
5. R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R 8.62
this is so much fun.


----------

